# Computer bauen und vor allem einrichten!



## Kamfshrai (13. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute,
ich will mir nächste Woche einen neuen PC zusammenbauen, die komponenten dafür habe ich schon alle beisammen.
Im Internet findet man massenweise anleitungen wie man die einzelnen komponenten zusammenbaut, aber keine einzige anleitung, was man dann beim ersten anschalten machen muss.
Kann ich direkt die Windows CD einlegen und dann windows installieren, oder muss ich da vorher im bios noch das ein oder andere einstellen?
Was werde ich überhaupt sehen, wenn ich den PC das erste mal einschalte?
Muss ich bei fertig installiertem Windows auch noch für jede Komponente Treiber installieren oder macht der das selber?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Kamfshrai


----------



## Ahab (13. Mai 2012)

Wenn du alle Komponenten korrekt zusammengesetzt hast und den PC das erste mal startest, lohnt es sich erstmal das BIOS zu konfigurieren, sprich Lüfter, Zeit, Datum, etc. einzustellen. Am besten du postest mal deine Komponenten, dann kann dir auch sehr gut dabei geholfen werden.

Wenn du damit fertig bist kann es ans Windows gehen. Dazu legst du die Installations-DVD ein und bootest von dieser. Dazu drückst du beim sogenannten POST (power on self test, der erscheint kurz nach dem Einschalten, da wo Prozessor, RAM, BIOS Informationen und dergleichen angezeigt werden) die Taste F8 schnell hintereinander, bis du zu einer Auswahl der Boot-Medien kommst. Hier wählst du dein DVD Laufwerk aus, danach beginnt die Windows Installation. 

Hierbei wählst du zunächst die Sprache aus und danach das Laufwerk, auf dem Windows installiert werden soll. Hier empfiehlt es sich, bei nur einer Festplatte, die Platte zu partitionieren, also zwei getrennte logische Festplatten zu erstellen - eine kleine für das Betriebssystem und Treiber und eine große Partition für alle anderen Daten Daten. 

Beispiel: 500GB Festplatte - partitioniert in _C:\ - 100GB_ und _D:\ - 400GB_

Wenn Windows installiert ist geht es an die Treiber. Die wichtigsten sind Sound, Lan und Controller-Treiber. Diese werden von Windows manchmal sogar schon erkannt und mitinstalliert, meist muss man das jedoch selbst vornehmen. Dazu legst du die Treiber-CD vom Mainboard ein und installierst die aufgeführten Treiber. Nimm dir Zeit und installiere die Treiber einzeln von Hand! Den Mainboards liegt nämlich oft noch Zusatzsoftware bei, die gar nicht benötigt wird, Einsteiger nur verwirrt und das System unnötig aufbläht. Solche Software wird bei Auto-Installationen einfach mitinstalliert.

Sobald du eine Internetverbindung aufbauen kannst, bringst du dein Windows auf den neuesten Stand. Dazu gehst du einfach ins Startmenü und gibst in das Suchfeld _"Update"_ ein. Es wird die Option "Windows Update" angezeigt. Diese wählst du aus und installierst alle Updates die gefunden werden. Gehe auch die opitonalen Updates durch! Hier werden manchmal zusätzliche Updates angezeigt, gerade bei 64 bit Installationen.

Wenn das alles geschafft ist, kannst du den Grafiktreiber installieren. Diesen lädtst du dir direkt bei nVidia oder AMD herunter, dort ist er am aktuellsten. Nimm NICHT den Treiber auf der mitgelieferten CD von der Grafikkarte. Der ist immer zu alt! 

Dann ist dein System soweit eigentlich fertig.


----------



## Kamfshrai (13. Mai 2012)

meine komponenten sind:

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
zotac gtx 680
i7-3770k
cpu lüfter, netzteil und gehäuselüfter von be quiet,
LG blu-ray brenner
8GB corsair vengeance
und ne Western Digital 2TB HDD

also ein windows installlation alleine hab ich schon öfter gemacht, was ich noch nie gemacht habe ist eine konfiguration des Bios ... 
Was ist dieses POST?
Gibt es auch Treiber für z.B. Festplatte oder BD-Laufwerk?
Wann sollte ich mein Bios updaten?
Wie läuft das mit dem "jumpern" des Mainboards (was ist denn genau)?


----------



## der_knoben (13. Mai 2012)

Im allgemeinen musst du im Bios nichts einstellen. Die CPU-Lüftersteuerung ist aber bisweilen durch das UEFI/Bios etwas laut, da kann man nachbessern.

Für HDD und BD gibt es eigentlich keine Treiber.

Ein Bios Update solltest du nur durchführen, wenn du Probleme hast. Never Change a RUnning System.

Jumpern muss man heutzutage eigentlich gar nicht mehr, höchstens, um das Bios zurück zu setzen.


----------



## Ahab (13. Mai 2012)

Ja bei Gigabyte-Boards ist die Lüftersteuerung ab Werk eigentlich schon vernünftig eingestellt. 

Ein POST ( Power On Self Test) ist eine kurze Test-Routine, die sämtliche relevanten Hardware-Komponenten eines Computersystems durchcheckt. Wenn du Schäden oder Inkompatibilitäten bei den Komponenten hast, zeigt sich das meist bereits in dieser ersten Aufwachphase eines PCs - durch Pieptöne, Fehlermeldungen und vereitelte Systemstarts.

Neben allgemeinen Problemen, empfiehlt sich ein BIOS-Update auch immer dann, wenn man eine neuerer Prozessor verbaut werden soll. Hierüber wird meist die softwareseitige Kompatibilität hergestellt, während die rein physische Kompatibilität meist nicht ausreicht. 

Ansonsten hat Knoben völlig recht, kümmere dich erst um ein BIOS Update, wenn es wirklich nötig ist. Davor birgt ein Update nur unnötige Risiken.


----------



## Kamfshrai (13. Mai 2012)

Alles klar, danke!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. Mai 2012)

Kamfshrai schrieb:


> aber keine einzige anleitung, was man dann beim ersten anschalten machen muss.


 
Wie wäre es mit der Anleitung die hier im Forum angepinnt ist :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ionieren-installieren-und-erste-schritte.html

Aber die ist ja auch wirklich schwer zu finden


----------



## Kamfshrai (13. Mai 2012)

schwer zu finden ist sie nicht, aber sie behandelt nicht das thema, nach dem ich gesucht habe ... 
wie schon gesagt, habe ich schon mehrmals eine installation von windows durchgeführt, jedoch noch nie ein bios eingerichtet und konfiguriert ... 
mir war nicht klar, ob zwischen dem schritt "ich schalte den pc das erste mal ein" und dem schritt "ich lege die windows DVD ein" noch was dazwischen kommt ... 
aber es hat sich ja jetzt ausreichend geklärt


----------

